# New, but looking old router manual



## mbarnum (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for an owners manual for an old Craftsman router I have had for years, model number 315.17361. Sears says it is not available thru parts direct. Anyone have one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1&documentId=00032828&pop=flush&searchCount=1

==========



mbarnum said:


> Hello, I am looking for an owners manual for an old Craftsman router I have had for years, model number 315.17361. Sears says it is not available thru parts direct. Anyone have one?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mike. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------



## dick210s (Oct 21, 2010)

Me too!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This one may do the trick

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/20560-sears-315-17381-owner-operator-manual.html

======



dick210s said:


> Me too!!


----------



## deadeyes63 (Aug 22, 2018)

I am looking for this as well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Deadeyes; welcome!
The previous comment (to yours) was from a gentleman who has since passed. His suggestion was from 2010, when he posted it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

deadeyes63 said:


> I am looking for this as well.


Click on the first post and download and save and print the PDF.
Herb


----------

